# Installer Paragon NTFS



## annieclaude (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un DD externe WD qui n'accepte pas le glisser déposer de mes fichiers depuis le finder de snow leopard, ni les modifications ou suppressions; il est en NTFS et j'ai lu que P*aragon ntfs* pouvait résoudre le problème d'incompatibilité avec Mac.

J'ai 120 Go de données que je ne peux pas mettre à l'abri par manque de place sur mon windows; donc si j'achète ce petit programme, est-ce que je vais être obligée, à l'installation, de formater mon WD ou non  s'il vous plaît ? Ce que je ne peux pas faire.

Un grand merci pour vos éventuelles réponses?

PS : si le téléchargement de Paragon m'oblige à formater (impensable), quelqu'un aurait-il une autre solution pour moi ? Merci


----------



## edd72 (9 Juin 2011)

Ben non, le principe est justement que tu puisses utiliser ton DD tel quel (en NTFS), pas besoin de le formater.

Tu peux essayer la version "démo" (essai de 10j): http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/download.html


----------



## Rémi M (9 Juin 2011)

J'en profite pour te faire un petit retour d'expérience : 

Ce logiciel est juste génial ! Une fois que tu l'as installé, tu peux transférer tes fichiers sur un DD externe formaté en NTFS sans aucun problème. Cela te facilite énormément la vie, surtout si tu es entouré de personnes qui sont sous Windows. 

Si toute fois tu l'achètes, tu ne le regretteras pas


----------



## annieclaude (10 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux.

Bonne journée


----------



## ladodolela75 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Jai acheté et installé PARAGON NTFS. Et là, je ne vois même plus mon DD Externe sur Finder.
Si je désinstalle PARAGON, je peux voir mon DD mais en mode lecture uniquement.
Nouveau sur MAC (Mac Air 13 pouces acheté il y a 3 mois) et nul en informatique, jy comprend rien du tout.
Quelquun a t il la solution ? mon système d'exploitation est Lion
merci car je commence à regretter mon PC


----------



## 2mac (5 Janvier 2012)

installe windaube sur ton mac. :rateau:


----------



## ladodolela75 (5 Janvier 2012)

merci pour ton humour mais je cherche de l'aide, pas à me faire vanner


----------



## edd72 (5 Janvier 2012)

Tu utilises bien la version à jour de Paragon NTFS? (v9)
Tu n'as pas installé d'autres trucs genre macfuse, fuse4x, Tuxera? (si tel est le cas, il faut désinstaller proprement ces autres gestionnaires NTFS non compatibles)


----------



## ladodolela75 (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ta réponse. Pour Paragon, je pense avoir la dernière version car l'utilitaire de mise a jour de Paragon m'indiquer que j'ai la version la plus récente. Je vérifierai ce soir.
J'avais installé Macfuse avant mais ce logiciel n'a jamais marché. Je ne retrouve aucune trace de Macfuse sur mon Mac (préférences système)
Comment désinstalle t on un programme proprement et comment est on sur que tous les composants d'un programme ont bien été désinstallés ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2012)

Paragon 9 sous Lion, je ne sais pas, mais chez moi, Paragon 7 sous Leopard a un temps cohabité sur mon Mac avec Mac Fuse sans qu'aucune de ces deux applications ne voit son comportement altéré en quoi que ce soit. Dans l'utilitaire de disque, j'avais même le choix entre "NTFS 3G" (Mac Fuse) et "Windows NT Filesystem" (Paragon) pour formater un disque.

Comme pour l'écriture, vu la vitesse, c'était manifestement Paragon qui agissait, je n'avais pas cherché plus loin, j'en avais déduit qu'à l'installation, Paragon désactivait les éléments de MacFuse qui auraient pu interférer avec lui.


----------



## JLB21 (6 Janvier 2012)

Je rebondis sur le sujet. Il me faut être en mesure de lire et écrire sur des disques formatés Linux ext3 et le ext4.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience et peut-il me conseiller. Mac Fuse est-il le logiciel idoine, est-ce que cela fonctionne bien, peut-il y avoir des interférences avec le bon fonctionnement d'un MacBook Air sous Lion ?

Merci par avance pour vos conseils et suggestions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2012)

JLB21 a dit:


> Je rebondis sur le sujet. Il me faut être en mesure de lire et écrire sur des disques formatés Linux ext3 et le ext4.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience et peut-il me conseiller. Mac Fuse est-il le logiciel idoine, est-ce que cela fonctionne bien, peut-il y avoir des interférences avec le bon fonctionnement d'un MacBook Air sous Lion ?
> 
> Merci par avance pour vos conseils et suggestions.



Je n'ai pas connaissance que macFuse donne accès aux disques au format Linux (extx), à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un ajout tout récent à ce logiciel. Pour tout dire, je ne sais même pas s'il est ou non possible de lire/écrire sur des disques à ce format sous Mac OS. 

Par ailleurs, à la réflexion, ce genre de question ne relève pas de la bureautique, il s'agit de customiser le système, donc, on déménage.


----------



## bikouniou (14 Janvier 2012)

ladodolela75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Jai acheté et installé PARAGON NTFS. Et là, je ne vois même plus mon DD Externe sur Finder.
> Si je désinstalle PARAGON, je peux voir mon DD mais en mode lecture uniquement.
> Nouveau sur MAC (Mac Air 13 pouces acheté il y a 3 mois) et nul en informatique, jy comprend rien du tout.
> ...



J'ai le même problème avec Paragon 9.5 version d'essai. Pas d'autre logiciel de lecture NTFS sur mon Mac OS X 10.7. 
Si j'efface le disque et le formate en NTFS via l'utilitaire de disque il apparaît mais si je le transporte vers un PC puis que je le remets sur le Mac il n'est pas monté. Par contre il apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque. Si je désinstalle Paragon le disque apparaît dans le Finder (et si je réinstalle Paragonil disparaît). Je cherche donc aussi de l'aide.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

bikouniou a dit:


> J'ai le même problème avec Paragon 9.5 version d'essai. Pas d'autre logiciel de lecture NTFS sur mon Mac OS X 10.7.
> Si j'efface le disque et le formate en NTFS via l'utilitaire de disque il apparaît mais si je le transporte vers un PC puis que je le remets sur le Mac il n'est pas monté. Par contre il apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque. Si je désinstalle Paragon le disque apparaît dans le Finder (et si je réinstalle Paragonil disparaît). Je cherche donc aussi de l'aide.




j'ai exactement le même problème et c'est même plus grave car si je modifie une clé USB  (formatée sur un windows) via PNTFS je corrompt  le système de fichiers..et la clé devient inutilisable sur PC et tous les fichiers présents sur la clé à l'origine ne peuvent être récupéré sur le PC.

La version 9.5 de PNTFS fonctionne-t-elle correctement sous Lion pour quelqu'un ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2012)

truiter a dit:


> j'ai exactement le même problème et c'est même plus grave car si je modifie une clé USB  (formatée sur un windows) via PNTFS je corrompt  le système de fichiers..et la clé devient inutilisable sur PC et tous les fichiers présents sur la clé à l'origine ne peuvent être récupéré sur le PC.
> 
> La version 9.5 de PNTFS fonctionne-t-elle correctement sous Lion pour quelqu'un ici ?



À ce niveau là de contrariété, c'est pas ici qu'il faut t'adresser, mais carrément au SAV de Paragon !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À ce niveau là de contrariété, c'est pas ici qu'il faut t'adresser, mais carrément au SAV de Paragon !



c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais avec le site en allemand c'est pas forcément évident


----------



## chafpa (17 Janvier 2012)

truiter a dit:


> c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais avec le site en allemand c'est pas forcément évident


En Allemand 

- http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/index.html


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> En Allemand
> 
> - http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/index.html




ok ok..., je viens de voir que la demande de support proposait aussi un formulaire en français.
par contre le forum semble être toujours en allemand.

Bon concernant mon problème, j'ai contacté Paragon qui m'a envoyé un lien vers la version 9.5.2 de "Paragon NTFS For Mac".

J'ai désinstallé proprement la 9.5.1, installé la 9.5.2 et là surprise..tous mes problèmes ont disparus!

j'en déduis que la version 9.5.1 (c'était ma première version du produit) n'était pas du tout un bon cru..donc si vous avez des problèmes vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire.


----------



## chafpa (17 Janvier 2012)

Content pour toi


----------



## SayDoo (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde, alors j'ai le même souci que pas mal de monde, c'est-à-dire l'incompatibilité des disques externes NTFS...
Comme d'autres je voyais mon Freecom 1To sur le bureau en lecture uniquement. Ensuite j'installe Paragon NTFS 9.5.2 en espérant résoudre ce problème. Et comme bien d'autres, dorénavant mon HDD ne vient plus sur le bureau ni le Finder; je le vois dans l'utilitaire de disque mais en grisé donc inutilisable.

Alors voilà est-ce que qqun a trouvé la solution finale (sans mauvais jeu de mots^^) pour ce problème de NTFS??

J'ai un MacBook Pro 15", OS X Lion, 8Gb de RAM, 750Gb disque dur


----------



## chafpa (27 Janvier 2012)

SayDoo a dit:


> Ensuite j'installe Paragon NTFS 9.5.2 en espérant résoudre ce problème. Et comme bien d'autres, dorénavant mon HDD ne vient plus sur le bureau ni le Finder; je le vois dans l'utilitaire de disque mais en grisé donc inutilisable.


Eh bien, moi qui me tâtait pour passer sous LIon, je vais continuer à ma tâter :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Eh bien, moi qui me tâtait pour passer sous LIon, je vais continuer à ma tâter :rose:



De mon côté, je me demandais si je n'allais pas mettre à jour mon Paragon 7 qui fonctionne toujours impeccablement sous Snow Leopard  Je vais continuer à me demander


----------



## sunFloower (18 Mars 2012)

j'ai le même problème apparemment... 
SayDoo, avez-vous trouvé une solution entre temps ?

perso, MacBook Pro avec MAC OS X v.10.7.3, aucun autre driver NTFS n'y a jamais été installé

j'ai téléchargé et installé la version démo de Paragon NTFS for MAC OS X v9.5.2...
après l'installation, impossible de voir mon disque NTFS dans le  Finder... par contre, si je vais dans l'Utilitaire de Disque, je vois  bien mon disque NTFS mais il est grisé...

je me suis dit que c'était un souci de la version de démo... alors j'ai  acheté la licence, désinstallé la version démo et installé la version  payante... => même problème !

en désactivant Paragon, j'ai mon disque NTFS en lecture uniquement.. en le réactivant, je ne l'ai plus..

merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## KaosLeClown (5 Avril 2016)

Je laisse cet avis après 4 ans d'utilisation du logiciel.

Il marche très bien mais le service consommateur est non seulement inutile mais désagréable.

Je leur écris en leur disant que la mise a jour facturée 15 euros est abusive pour un logiciel qui coute initialement 20 euros.

Ils me réponde que le support est assuré sur 2 versions seulement puis qu'il faut repayer ... et ils rajoutent ça entre autre : " Et vous avez un ordinateur d'Apple qui demande des mises à jour payantes aux quatre coins du monde. 
Comment tout cela s'accorde-t-il? ".

Sous entendu : Vous êtes des vaches a lait pour Apple donc pourquoi vous traiterais-t'on autrement ?

C'est un scandale de lire ce genre de réponse sachant que TOUTES LES MAJ d'Apple sont GRATUITES.

Bref je pirate la dernière version puisqu'il ne méritent pas 1 euro de plus. 1 MAJ par à 15 euros ils s'emmerdent pas chez Paragon.


----------



## polyzargone (5 Avril 2016)

JLB21 a dit:


> Je rebondis sur le sujet. Il me faut être en mesure de lire et écrire sur des disques formatés Linux ext3 et le ext4.



Il existe le pendant de Paragon NTFS : Paragon ExtFS mais vu les retours sur le SAV de cette boîte… Cela étant, je l'ai utilisé et même s'il permet effectivement d'accéder aux partitions Ext4/Ext3, la navigation dans le Finder est extrêmement lente et donc pratiquement inutilisable.

Concernant le NTFS, je ne peux que vous recommander d'utiliser plutôt Tuxera NTFS qui fait très bien le job.


----------

